# Overwhelmed and exhausted... any ideas?



## rad10 (Feb 23, 2013)

So I have an 11 wk old male GSD. We've had him for about 3 weeks now. He's a very confident puppy, and he has us both exhausted and overwhelmed to the point of tears. 

I've had/been around GSDs all my life, but I haven't had a puppy in over a decade, so I suppose I underestimated (forgot) how difficult it was going to be. But... here's what's going on. 

I can't wear him out. When I try to do something with him, he just bites me. I've read though the bite inhibition thread, and we are working on that (I know it's a process and going to take much longer than 3 weeks), but it seems like this dog's primary interest is biting me. Yelling "no" makes him bark and think it's a game. "Ipe!"ing works somewhat, but he quickly becomes immune to it. I try leaving the room for a minute and then coming back, but the second I"m back he's right back to nipping my feet and any other part he can get his hands on. I replace my arm/leg/clothes with a toy, he won't even take it. My process right now is when he's relatively gentle with it I replace with a toy (which he promptly drops). When it hurts a little I "ipe", if ("if". ha! when!) he bites again I "ipe" then leave the room for a minute, when I come back I try to play fetch with him, if he goes back to biting me he goes to his crate for a time out. 

I've tried stuffed animals, squeaky toys, kongs with peanut butter or treats/food inside, dental chews, nylabones, rope bones, tennis balls, and rolled pigs ears. He's infinitely more interested in chewing on us, our shoes, our clothes, tearing up the carpet, or chewing on the table. I alternate his toys; the ones that aren't out I store in his food bag, it seems to make him more interested in them for a little bit (but it only lasts about 10 minutes, max). 
He gets so hyped up that he goes into this berserker rage and it's like nothing else registers - talking, yelling, physically moving him, throwing toys, waving a toy in his face, giving him a command... it's like he doesn't even notice it. At which point I pick him up and put him in his crate for a time-out. But if I pick him up while he's in freak-out mode he freaks out even more- thrashing and howling and biting my neck/face. His body language tells me he's playing; I'm not concerned about aggression. I just have NO idea how to get this dog the exercise I know he needs and isn't getting, it's like I'm stuck in a catch 22...

I try to take him for walks, but he mostly either bites at my feet the whole time or refuses to walk with me. When I can get him to walk/jog, it just seems to get him riled up to bite more when we get home... Plus the weather's been really bad the last couple weeks here. I try to do training, but 80% of the time he doesn't even care about the treats (And I've tried several different kinds - kibble, liver treats, beef treats, real meat, cheese...); he just wants to bite. He'll work for the first two or three, most of the time, but then he goes back to bite mode. I'm trying to teach him to play fetch, he'll sometimes play for a couple of rounds but then he goes right back to wanting to bite and the toy doesn't even register. I'm trying to avoid tug because that's essentially what he's doing with my pant legs and I don't want to encourage it. I even chopped off my hair because he kept using it as a tug toy. 

It's turning into this absolutely exhausting all day cycle of putting him in a time out until he chills, bringing him back out, then 5 minutes later he starts freaking out and biting again and needs another time out. I KNOW he's spending too much time in his crate, I KNOW he needs more exercise, but I don't know how to provide it without getting beaten up. My arms are covered in scabs and bruises. I'm stressed out and my husband today told me he wishes we'd never even got the dog 

We're waiting to hear back from a puppy class I'm trying to get in that starts in a couple weeks, and he gets his next set of shots soon so I"ll be a little less worried about walking him around the neighborhood, weather permitting. But I don't know what to do until then... am I doing something wrong? Is this just something we need to wait out? Do you wonderful people have any other suggestions?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think I read it in your post, have you tried bully sticks? I know you have to be careful due to his age, but if he likes Tug, I would start with that. How is he with basic OB? sit, down and stay? I'm sure it will be difficult with your fuzzy gator, but OB training to engage his mind may help. I've heard mind games mentioned before here, you may want to research the site or perhaps someone will post info.

I started using a flirt pole with my first 2 gsds, but I cannot remember what age they were or if it mattes, again, maybe someone with more knowledge will post on the matter. If its fine for his age, this is a great way to wear him out and incorporate OB training.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Play with him and the toy. Tie a stuffed toy on some rope or drag an old towl around. Get him to start focusing on his toy as the prey item and not you. He is a bored puppy and wants to play. Eventually they learn hands and legs are not fun and balls and toys are. 

And walk him! I have started walking my puppies around my neighborhood at 8 weeks and never had any issues. A morning walk and game of chase the toy brought me a couple hours of puppy nap time. My guy was a high drive working line puppy too. I also had a puppy playpen and would put him down with a nice meaty bone which would bring him 30-60 mins of entertainment.

I am bringing home a little girl in five weeks so I am sure I will be exhausted and pondering why I brought another terror in the house, but it's worth it! Hang in there!


----------



## rad10 (Feb 23, 2013)

I haven't tried bully sticks. I hadn't heard of them until about a week ago, I looked for them at the store and they were really expensive so I passed on them. How long do they usually last? Obviously it depends on the dog, but are they more the demolish in one sitting type or keep around for a few weeks type?

He's at about 85% consistency with "sit". Really he's great with it unless he's in freak out mode. My current focus is recalls, I haven't started on stays yet, he's just too wound up to focus on training :-/

I might be able to rig a homemade flirt pole and see if it helps...maybe having the toy move further from my arm would be helpful, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Bully sticks depend on the dog. My female (2.5 years) will plow through a braided one very quickly, our male pup (6 months) takes his time and they last a few sessions of chewing and yes, they are pricey. If you have a tractor supply type store in your vicinity, they may have lunge whips for about $15. They make a great flirt pole. Might be a bit long in the beginning, but you can choke up on it a bit til he's grown.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I second the flirt poles. They are great ways to wear out puppies...and it doesn't need to be fancy. Just tie a toy to the end of a rope and then tie the rope to the end of a broomstick or something similar and away you go.

I know this may sound odd, but is your puppy getting a regular nap (or naps) during the day too? Puppies that don't get enough sleep turn into hyperactive holy terrors that are impossible to deal with and seem impossible to wear out, when in reality what they need is a sound nap.

So try and make sure he gets a good nap everyday...even if he complains when you put him in his crate and you have to leave him to "cry it out". 

It does make a difference!


----------



## rad10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, he's getting plenty of naps.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Might be a bit of a stretch, but what are you feeding him? Does it have a lot of carbs? If so, it may contribute to his activity level.


----------



## rad10 (Feb 23, 2013)

He'd been having some stomach trouble since we got him home (diarrhea, vomiting), so he just got a dose of dewormer and I'm working on switching his food. 
The breeder had him on Exclusive LBP, I'm switching him over to Wellness LBP.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

The dog's mother wouldn't put up with that behavior. She'd shut it down.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Your moving limbs are much more fun to bite than a "dead" toy. Don't be afraid to play tug with his toys. Play tug, make his toys come to life! You want the toy to imitate prey. They run away, they move around and jump etc. you have to make the toy/tug more fun than your arms/legs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

We were not allowed to play tug with the Seeing Eye dogs and I can't remember why. Is there any reason you shouldn't play tug with a pup?


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Milesny, i don't have any additional advice. All i can say is hang in there. Eleven weeks is a tough time. They get into everything and have to be watched like an infant. It is exhausting.


----------



## Rachel.E (Feb 19, 2013)

My puppy is EXACTLY the same way. She could give a crap about treats, she only wants to play, play, play, and for her, that means biting. Just hang in there and be consistent. For me, re-direction to a toy has been best. She's really vocal too and has like a million whines, chirps, groans, etc for everything.Just in the last week it seems like something finally clicked, she's still landsharky, but not nearly as bad as before. I have been bringing her everywhere with me too, to the store, people's houses. since doing that, dhes gotten better.


----------



## rad10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rangers-mom said:


> We were not allowed to play tug with the Seeing Eye dogs and I can't remember why. Is there any reason you shouldn't play tug with a pup?


I'm not sure; it just seemed to encourage him to play tug with everything else - my pants, my hair, the blanket on the couch, etc. He found those much more interesting than the rope bone I tried with... and so far he's torn holes in 4 pairs of of my pants, so I stopped. And I've taken to wearing rain boots around the house, lol. I'll probably start doing it again once he's got some more basic obedience down, but right now it just doesn't seem worth it for us. Also, it didn't take long trying to play tug before he'd skip the toy all together and go straight for my arm... 

In related news...the flirt pole is my new favorite thing! Made one with a dowel rod I found in the basement last night and he's just going absolutely nuts over it. We finally got some good exercise in that didn't result in more cuts/bruises for me and he's being much better behaved. (still landsharky, but much less intense about it; and somewhat more interested in his toys. Right now he's laying quietly in the corner chewing on a bone!) Thank you guys so much for the suggestion! We're using it as an opportunity to work on sit with distractions and "drop it", and he's doing great with both of them. Now I just hope he doesn't get sick of it too quickly... 


Rachel: How old is your puppy now?


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you tried spraying your clothes with Bitter Apple? Pups don't like the taste too much and the biting diminishes. (Note I didn't say the biting stops.)


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting rad10, maybe it encourages the pup to bite and pull anything. When we would get together with all the Seeing Eye pups, sometimes 15 or 20 at a time, none of the pups were mouthy. You could pet any of the dogs without fear of feeling any puppy razor teeth.

Now that Ranger is 10 months old I bet he would love a game of tug and could understand that he is not supposed to bite me.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

put an empty milk jug on a flirt pole- she loves it, im gonna try a bunch of water bottles also.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

When Cody was a puppy we had a big bean bag, we'd toss a tennis ball into the bag and he'd ran and jump into it and get the ball, then he got to where he'd ran and get the ball we tossed out in the middle of the room , come back and jump in the middle of the bean bag with it! He loved that!


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

My 8 weeks is almost exact same way  And reading that your 11 weeks is not better, I lose the hope. We tried everything I've ever read from this forum. Bitter apple, high pitch noise, toy, you name it. He sink his tooth in my hand twice, draw both blood and tears. I just want to hear from somebody *WHEN will he grow out of it?* I'm overwhelmed and exhausted too rad10. My husband hasn't said anything yet but I know he is questioning in his head if this was the right decision. We plan on getting a puppy for a year. Wait and Wait until the it is the right time. He is doing great on everything else. Potty train, crate train, sit, come, fetch, paw, stay... he got all that pretty much down unless he is distracted. But the biting is something he never get better at and actually get worse. One time that he sunk his teeth on my hand I slap his nose really hard and I feel awful afterward. Yesterday after another round of getting beat up by him, I put him in the crate, ignore his whine, walk out the door get in the car and drive off. I'm really tired and hopeless. Not even five minutes into the trip I had to turnaround because I feel so bad that I left him alone.

I only have a couple friends that have a dog. She said her lab was able to hold it as soon as their first night and he barely ever bite. I heard that and feel terrible. I wonder if I do something wrong. But hearing that other people in this forum has the same experience, sure make me feel better.

Sorry my post doesn't help you with your problem. I'm just venting and want you to know you are not alone.


----------



## rad10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Fkennedy said:


> I only have a couple friends that have a dog. She said her lab was able to hold it as soon as their first night and he barely ever bite. I heard that and feel terrible. I wonder if I do something wrong. But hearing that other people in this forum has the same experience, sure make me feel better.
> 
> Sorry my post doesn't help you with your problem. I'm just venting and want you to know you are not alone.


Vent away! I understand. I really really do. 
My puppy is now (at 11.5 weeks) almost making it through the night. His water goes up at 9, he goes out for the night about 11, and then he's been doing ok until about 6-6:30. I started ignoring his whining at night if it hadn't been at least 3 hours since he'd been out after the first couple days when I was confident he could hold it at least that long, then I just kind of increased it. So the first week was the worst for lack of sleep for us. About about 9-10 weeks I was getting up once at 3:30-4 to take him out and then he was good until 7:30 when husband wakes up for work. He started letting me sleep later by himself until we're at where we are now. I think the key to remember is that every puppy is different and they grow at slightly different rates; try not to compare too much! Do make sure you're picking up his water about 2 hours before bed though (imo, I know some disagree with that)

As for biting... labs in general are less mouthy than shepherds; you really can't compare the two like that. GSDs are herding dogs, afterall. But even within GSDs I know that some puppies are much bitier than others... it sounds like ours are on the bitier end of the spectrum (yay, us! lol). Everyone I've talked to says I'm doing everything right, so I guess we just keep at it and wait for them to grow out of it. (Also, I think sometimes people forget by the time their dogs are grown and trained and well behaved just how unruly they were as puppies.)

Some things that I've found helpful since my first post that might help you...

1. I think my puppy is lactose intolerant. I noticed that he was having diarrhea when I gave him cheese for training treats, and he also was acting *significantly* crazier on those days. I've swapped to a food with probiotics on it, cut out the yogurt, and no more cheese!

2. Exercise, exercise, exercise. I've been using the flirt pole as some people in here suggested until he's so tired he was only halfheartedly trying to pounce on it. I've also started doing tug with him, but with my rules: we have a designated tug toy, it is the only toy I'll play tug with him with, and he's not allowed to take the other end until I say "take it". At the end of play time the toy goes up where he can't get to it, and if he drops the toy and bites me or my clothes the game's over.

3. Dont' let him beat you up. His crate is your friend; when he gets out of hand give him a timeout, and crate him BEFORE you get to the point that you want to drive away 

4. Training - I do a mini-training session with him whenever we come in from outside; just a couple minutes long several times a day. Two of the things we've been working a lot on is "drop it" and rewarding him for not biting me/my clothes. I've been using this method: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c77--cCHPyU

5. He gets a nap after every meal for about an hour and a half or so. 

He's definitely still biting, but I do think we're making progress and I'm not quite as stressed out as I was when I started this thread...And eventually he'll grow out of it. I just keep repeating that, lol


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Fkennedy said:


> I only have a couple friends that have a dog. She said her lab was able to hold it as soon as their first night and he barely ever bite. I heard that and feel terrible. I wonder if I do something wrong.


The potty training thing is pretty much luck of the draw as far as being able to hold it goes, but for certain you do not want to compare a GSD puppy biting to any of the retrieving breeds, like labs. The retrieving breeds have been deliberately bred to have an instinct to not clamp down and generally aren't bitey anyway - don't want them damaging what they're retrieving for you 

Not to depress you more, just as an example, my standard poodle (water retriever) never bit me except by accident. Not even once, even while teething. He also will play with felt cat toys without making so much as a single hole in them. It's his nature to have a soft mouth and nothing whatsoever to do with me or anything I did.


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

I could feel your pain as I'm going through the same thing right now. Leo has reached a point where he is now biting my old scabs and making them bleed again.  it's painful. He bit the bridge of my nose today while I was kneeling and trying to give him a toy instead of my ankle and he drew blood. I'm so tired of the constant pain in my arms (and nose now). Sometimes Leo is just not interested in toys and eventually gets a time out. Also it seems he's worst with me. He will be playing with his ball and suddenly drop that to run to me and bite me n then carry on as if nothing happened! He's quite a character. 
I'd also like to know how long this stage goes on? Until then I will continue training, redirecting, yelping, and finally time outting.  also I have started wearing a bandage on my right arm while playing with him so he can't get my skin anymore (at least on that arm). He seems to not enjoy that as much since he aint getting skin. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know if this is a bad idea with an 11 week old puppy or not but it's what I did with my 6 month old who was constantly biting us. I tried everything as well and nothing worked. I posted about my issues in another forum and this is what a member suggested. 

Whenever he'd bite me, I'd hold his mouth shut until he made a little whine and then I'd release (it was maybe 3 seconds). I also said no biting whenever I did it. It only took a couple of times before he realized he didn't like having his mouth held shut. He's 3.5 years old now and he still mouths when he's playing but he never bites me. He also understands what no biting means so if he wants to mouth me and I say it, he'll stop.

Again, I don't know if that's a good or bad idea for an 11 week old puppy but it's the only thing that worked for Jazz when he was 6 months old.


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

*OH the landsharks*

Holy Moly! I was not prepared for the bitiness of GSD pups. My pup is 16 weeks old now and the biting has slowed down a LOT. So hang in there guys!! I've noticed a couple of things with my pup...often when he'd get in manic biting mode, he was actually really hungry. My vet offered this as a suggestion and it really helped. I upped his food everyday but a cup. He NEEDED IT! I instantly had a much more focused, less bitey puppy. Make sure its quality food though. Not super high in carbs. 

Also, a gentle leader head collar worked well for the discipline part of biting. The yelping did NOTHING for Huter. He just thought I was playing. The closing his mouth with my hands did nothing, again thought I was playing. He'd lunge and bite again. But with the gentle leader, I could yank up on the bottom ring of the collar, it would close his mouth and he got the hint a lot better than when I used my hands. The collar is VERY gentle as well, less gentle than your hands and more effective. Once i used the collar, and he stopped biting, I'd reward with belly rubs galore. 

I'd also suggest toys that make noise. Not necessarily squeeky toys either. Huter LOVES crinkly toys. And also, ice cubes. They feel good on their teething gums.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> I don't know if this is a bad idea with an 11 week old puppy or not but it's what I did with my 6 month old who was constantly biting us. I tried everything as well and nothing worked. I posted about my issues in another forum and this is what a member suggested.
> 
> Whenever he'd bite me, I'd hold his mouth shut until he made a little whine and then I'd release (it was maybe 3 seconds). I also said no biting whenever I did it. It only took a couple of times before he realized he didn't like having his mouth held shut. He's 3.5 years old now and he still mouths when he's playing but he never bites me. He also understands what no biting means so if he wants to mouth me and I say it, he'll stop.
> 
> Again, I don't know if that's a good or bad idea for an 11 week old puppy but it's the only thing that worked for Jazz when he was 6 months old.



YES YES YES. There is way too much emphasis on being gentle with a biting pup. Those pups like rad and Kennedy have need more than "here's a chew toy, sweetie!"

DONT feel guilty, but DO be smart. Hold his snout shut. Do not squeeze it--you don't want to cause pain, but you do want to make his biting activity HIS problem, not yours. Once he realizes that biting results in something unpleasant, he will not be as quick to bite. It is mathematical in its certainty.

The chaos you're experiencing now is just what he wants to get out of biting: he gets to challenge the boss animal, chew it up, engage in mock fighting roughhousing, and live to do it another day. For him, it's like the equivalent of a great round of tennis or golf; for you, it's frustrating and painful. Turn the tables--make it HIS problem when he bites.

Do not "slap" him. He will learn to see the hand coming and bite at it--not a good habit for the future! But when he tries to bite, gently but firmly grab his snout and hold it closed, get IN HIS FACE and tell him very sternly "NO BITE!" Use this phrase over and over. He will get it--they're really smart dogs.

As for the nipping at the ankles: Wear long jeans and rubber soled shoes. On each step where he nips, kick back the other foot (the one not getting nipped) and pop him in the snout with it. Again, the principle is the same (and it is what a horse would do to a snippy dog)--make the heel nipping activity no fun for him.

Remember, this is not a cute human baby. It is an animal, with the psyche of an animal. It will not reason with you, and does not understand why you don't like to be chewed on. It will only understand that nipping hands and feet results in unpleasant holding of the snout and unpleasant pops with the heel of your sneaker, and mom's/dad's stern rebuke. Your pup will still love you, just like your kids do despite your punishing them with no dessert for a bad report card.

Liesl was a nipper also. MANY minutes of each night after dinner were spent in our living room playing with her, and getting chewed on. We offered the chew toys, tried sprays (didn't work), put her in the kennel, etc. This is the only thing that worked. And you know what? She is my velcro dog, and LOVES me to death! The chew toys and distractions are important adjuncts, but the main thing that will work is letting your dog know that there is a cause and effect to biting, and therefore allowing it to decide that biting is not something it wants to do.


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

billsharp said:


> YES YES YES. There is way too much emphasis on being gentle with a biting pup. Those pups like rad and Kennedy have need more than "here's a chew toy, sweetie!"
> 
> DONT feel guilty, but DO be smart. Hold his snout shut. Do not squeeze it--you don't want to cause pain, but you do want to make his biting activity HIS problem, not yours. Once he realizes that biting results in something unpleasant, he will not be as quick to bite. It is mathematical in its certainty.
> 
> ...


I've actually tried that today and it works! Hopefully it still works tomorrow. If this boy stop biting me, he is going to be a perfect dog as far as we are concern. :wub:


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

Rua said:


> I second the flirt poles. They are great ways to wear out puppies...and it doesn't need to be fancy. Just tie a toy to the end of a rope and then tie the rope to the end of a broomstick or something similar and away you go.
> 
> I know this may sound odd, but is your puppy getting a regular nap (or naps) during the day too? Puppies that don't get enough sleep turn into hyperactive holy terrors that are impossible to deal with and seem impossible to wear out, when in reality what they need is a sound nap.
> 
> ...


AMEN to this!


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

My pup is much older, and the bitiness didn't really ever improve. She'll be a year old in May. She passed the AKC puppy class, but failed Canine Good Citizen horribly, mainly because prong collars aren't allowed, and the prong collar or an e-collar are the only collars that work on her. I used treats and positive reinforcement to no avail. Only a strong physical deterrent gets her attention. If she's not on a prong, she's wild as a banshee.

I admit that, like others have posted, I had GSD's growing up and had fond memories of them. Our new pup has educated me that those fond memories were nothing more than fantasies not based in reality. I now know better. No more GSD's for me--ever. But from all the GSD rescues you see, I must not be the only one who makes the big mistake. They are pretty dogs, but just too much energy, too much of a penchant to bite and destroy things, too quick to disobey. My dog has good in her, but the bad outweighs the good 80% of the time. I've heard it takes 2 years to get the "puppy" out of a Shepherd. I hope I'm not in an insane asylum by then.


----------



## Andrew Robert (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm no expert butane you should look into an exercise pen. I work 8-5 and but get to come home twice a day to let my 11 week old out. When I get home I do basic obedience for 10 mins. Then a flirt pole type game. While I make dinner I put my pup in a 48" exercise pen with most of her toys and other non harmful items like a towel and boxes. She likes to play in there while I cook. It also helps her to burn off energy rather than me crating her and come out more bonkers than before.


I also walk her 4-5 times a day up and down the neighborhood street and back. 

Early am
Lunch 
Before dinner
After dinner


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I'm left wondering...*

...about the large number of threads on this board from folks who might be first time owners of GSD who have a problem with the nipping (GSD puppies don't bite, they nip).

Ladies and Gentlemen who are new to the breed, RELAX!.

It all goes away at about the time they get rid of their baby teeth (about 5 months) and thereafter the grasping of your hands with their mouths is about gently reminding you that they enjoy all the petting that you've hopefully been giving them each and every day.

They are just saying that they absolutely have become addicted to your presence and your touch. What more could you ask from an animal than love, perfect love.

Love them. Speak to them gently when you caress and pet them. Stroke them on their sensitive points (breast front, hackles and base of the tail) and speak to them in the gentle and reassuring tone you can imagine using to your own kids who are sick as, well, dogs from something they ate.

Believe me, they respond. 

Over time you'll be amazed at how completely and ridiculously petty you were about their nippng. That point will come when they show you the loyalty your patience earned and your perhaps even inadvertent notice of the beauty of these magnificent animals as they become mature.

There simply is no substitute for a German Shepherd. It's worth the investment of time, frustration and, well, skin.

LF


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

My puppy was the exact same way!!! I've never had a mouthy puppy, let alone a nonstop biting landshark before Kody! I was reduced to tears very often due to the stress. It gets better though. I "ipe"d, and although it didn't really help at the time, a few months later he was much better. Now at 9 months with adequate exercise (45 minutes walk and training session with second meal) he doesn't bite anymore . Keep training sessions short and fun. If he isn't food motivated, maybe try toys?


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

I would definitely try a flirtpole with him to wear him out. What kind of GSD is he? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Helgie8 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Rad10,
Our girl is 18 weeks now and we went through a shark phase! I called it crazy mode. I have found that those times are getting less and less and it's 99.9% of the time when she didn't have her walk/run. I also agree with the members that have suggested bully sticks. In addition to bully sticks, what has kept her busy are marrow bones. What a wonderful treat that keeps her biting urge satisfied! She'll chew on that for what seems like hours! When all the marrow is gone, I wash them and fill them with raw chopped lamb and I freeze it! Works wonders! She is 18 weeks old now and very rarely bites. Hang in there, Yes it does get better! She is also enrolled in puppy class and will be graduating on the 7th of April. 

One word on the flirt pole... I think it should be used only outdoors... I have one and I ended up whipping her right in the eye with it... (indoors) yikes!! Be careful with it.


----------



## rad10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Longfisher said:


> ...about the large number of threads on this board from folks who might be first time owners of GSD who have a problem with the nipping (GSD puppies don't bite, they nip).
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen who are new to the breed, RELAX!.
> 
> ...


I kind of find myself wondering if you read my original post... I appreciate your input and your perspective, but I'm not new to the breed, though it has been a while since I've had a puppy. I have been around other GSD puppies and had never seen one this intent on biting. Obvious even within the breed some are worse than others, and mine happened to be on the worse end. I'd rather not quibble over terminology (biting vs nipping), I think it should be sufficient to say that it hurt, often bled/bruised, and I was extremely stressed out. I was unable to caress or gently pet him as literally *any time* I attempted to touch him he bit down, anytime I came near him he bit my clothes and pulled..hard. The implication that I'm being "completely and ridiculously petty" wasn't very sensitive. I know this won't last forever and it will all be worth it eventually but it's hard to think about that when you haven't slept through the night in weeks, you're bleeding, bruised, and in pain, and half your wardrobe has holes in it. 

That said, the persistence with all the things I already talked about has paid off. I think we're between the puppy teeth teething but not quite to the losing them and getting adult teeth teething and he's doing SOO much better. He's down to only biting when he's hungry or needs to go out (or is waaay too wound up), and we're finally able to play and go for walks and do the awesome puppy stuff.  





mackjordann said:


> I would definitely try a flirtpole with him to wear him out. What kind of GSD is he?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What do you mean "what kind"? Gender? personality? coloring? line?



Jrnabors said:


> My pup is much older, and the bitiness didn't really ever improve. She'll be a year old in May. She passed the AKC puppy class, but failed Canine Good Citizen horribly, mainly because prong collars aren't allowed, and the prong collar or an e-collar are the only collars that work on her. I used treats and positive reinforcement to no avail. Only a strong physical deterrent gets her attention. If she's not on a prong, she's wild as a banshee.
> 
> I admit that, like others have posted, I had GSD's growing up and had fond memories of them. Our new pup has educated me that those fond memories were nothing more than fantasies not based in reality. I now know better. No more GSD's for me--ever. But from all the GSD rescues you see, I must not be the only one who makes the big mistake. They are pretty dogs, but just too much energy, too much of a penchant to bite and destroy things, too quick to disobey. My dog has good in her, but the bad outweighs the good 80% of the time. I've heard it takes 2 years to get the "puppy" out of a Shepherd. I hope I'm not in an insane asylum by then.



I"m sorry you're still having issues... have you consulted a professional trainer? Even within one breed there are variations in temperament, if you had fond memories of them from the past perhaps the breeder you purchased from didn't match you with the temperament you needed. Is your dog crate trained/getting enough exercise? Was she socialized well as a pup? Or it's possible that your lifestyle just doesn't match well with a working breed of dog, too. Either way, you have her now.. I'd start by upping the exercise and hire a trainer.



Thank you again, everyone, for the feedback. Even just knowing others were going/had gone through the same thing was very helpful!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We are in the same boat, 11 weeks as well, and I can't wait for the puppy class tonight!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Going through the same thing with my 10 week pup. Except he likes to bite furniture. 4 sofa cushions mauled, pair of pjs with holes, assorted shoes, table leg, vacuum and everything else I havent mentioned. My house has never been so picked up..lol..my kids are afraid to leave any of their stuff lying around. We have to put everything up high so he can't get to it. He finds things in the yard we never even knew existed. :help: Thank goodness for the kong and peanut butter. Between that and nap time we get about 4 hours rest. I will say it again, boy are these puppies alot of work. I also can't wait for class tomorrow. He behaves so well for the instructor. No biting, just watches her with this serious little face. Think he wants to be the teachers pet. 

Just know we feel your pain. :wild:


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

a 12 oz soda bottle with a few beans or lentils inside. give it a shake and toss it to the pup. they will be off and running.


----------

